# Man allegedly intended to bomb military base - Toronto Sun



## Towards_the_gap (21 Jan 2011)

http://www.torontosun.com/news/canada/2011/01/21/16986426.html
Man allegedly intended to bomb military base
By SEAN CHASE, QMI Agency

PEMBROKE, Ont. - A city man charged with attempting to possess explosive substances -- in what police allege was his intention to detonate an improvised explosive device at CFB Petawawa -- has been refused bail.

Matin Abdul Stanikzy, 24, will remain in custody at the Ottawa-Carleton Detention Centre, a superior court judge ruled this week.

Stanikzy, an Afghan national, faces charges of assault, attempting to possess an explosive substance, counselling to commit theft, uttering a threat to cause death and threatening to burn, destroy or damage personal property.

On Nov. 17, city police arrested Stanikzy after investigating an assault allegation.

The RCMP's anti-terrorism squad subsequently laid the other charges.

Stanikzy was denied bail on Dec. 3.

Earlier this week, a bail review sought by his lawyer, Stuart Konyer, was heard in Pembroke Superior Court.

On Thursday, Justice Timothy Ray upheld the earlier decision of Justice of the Peace Richard Sculthorpe to deny bail. Ray ruled that the defendant poses a flight risk and that a refusal of bail is necessary to protect the public's safety.

In the decision, Ray considered the allegations which have not be proven in court.

Ray referred to information presented by Crown attorney Jason Nicol during the Dec. 3 bail hearing, where court heard that police were called to a Pembroke women's shelter on Nov. 17 to investigate an assault complaint. Officers spoke to a woman who told them she had been assaulted the night before.

The woman advised police she was an employee of Atomic Energy of Canada Limited at Chalk River Laboratories. She recounted that Mr. Stanikzy arrived in Canada in November, 2009 and lived with his brother and sister-in-law in Toronto for six months. She moved with him to Pembroke when she was hired by AECL.

She alleged the defendant asked her to obtain explosive materials so he could detonate an explosive device at CFB Petawawa. According to the allegation, he told her he wanted to wound or kill 30 to 100 people at CFB Petawawa.

The woman said she recorded the conversation which she alleged took place in July, 2010.

According to the allegations laid out by the Crown, the woman told police Stanikzy had made comments about becoming a suicide bomber in Canada or becoming an interpreter in Afghanistan and leading Canadian troops into a Taliban or al-Qaida ambush.

She told police he described himself as a supporter of the Taliban and al-Qaida and he perceived Canadians as his enemies. She alleged he specifically mentioned his desire to kill people at CFB Petawawa since "people there are getting ready to fight in his country of Afghanistan."

The complainant told police Stanikzy said he does not care if he dies and that if he killed a non-Muslim he would be considered a martyr.

MORE ON LINK


----------



## armybuck041 (23 Jan 2011)

I'm surprised this didn't create more of a stir....


----------



## ballz (27 Feb 2011)

Hmmm, strikes me as quite odd that all this was going on since at least July 2010, yet all these allegations get to the police all at once when she was apparently assaulted. Makes me wonder indeed.

If he's guilty, I hope he's hung. But I'm not ready to lynch him yet. Look forward to seeing the legal process unfold on this one.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Dec 2011)

Necropost, yes, but Matin Stanikzy has been acquitted of all charges.

Article Link

An Afghan man living in Pembroke, Ont., says allegations he was a terrorist threat kept him in jail for close to a year before he was finally acquitted of all charges.

Matin Stanikzy was 24 and working at a pizza parlour and a gas station in Pembroke when police arrested him in November 2010 on a number of charges, including assault, possessing explosives and uttering death threats. 

The charges came after a woman came forward saying Stanikzy had assaulted her. Her identity cannot be revealed because of a court-issued publication ban.

But it was her other claims that got the RCMP special terrorism unit involved.

The woman, an employee at the Chalk River nuclear facility, said Stanikzy had asked her to get him some explosives.

RCMP probed explosive allegations

She also told police he was a terrorist and produced an audio tape in which he could be heard telling her that he wanted to blow up Canadian soldiers at Canadian Forces Base Petawawa.

But Stanikzy said the charges came as a surprise to him.

At the police station, he said he heard officers discussing an Afghan man tied to terrorism and assumed it was someone else.

"By that time I was really happy because this Afghani guy is good for me because I want to make a friend," he said. "But I didn't know that was me."

The RCMP could find no links between Stanikzy and any known terrorist group, and found no evidence on his computer that he was researching how to make a bomb.

They also could not find any criminal record, either in Canada or Afghanistan, so they chose not to charge him under Canada's anti-terrorism laws.

Denied bail three times

However, Crown prosecutors pursued the charges and Stanikzy was denied bail three times because the Crown argued the terrorist connection made him too great a risk to be released before trial.

He spent close to a year at the Regional Detention Centre in Ottawa, which he said felt more like 10 years. He developed sleeping problems and said he began taking stress medication.

"I was innocent," he said. "I come to Canada to make life, you know. I didn't feel very well because I didn't know what was going in the future."

At Stanikzy's trial, his lawyer, Stuart Konyer, argued the audio recording was simply Stanikzy acting out his part in some role-playing instigated by the woman who went to police.

"Our position all along has been that those words were taken out of context and that they don't have the meaning that the complainant attributed to them. And that was entirely bolstered by the fact that there's an absence of any evidence of Matin taking any steps or harbouring any of these beliefs."

More at link

Now, I wonder if they'll go after this woman for false accusations?


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (6 Dec 2011)

armybuck041 said:
			
		

> I'm surprised this didn't create more of a stir....


Unfortunately I am not.


----------



## ballz (6 Dec 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Now, I wonder if they'll go after this woman for false accusations?



Just what came to mind... I had forgotten all about this... I made that post because I had just had my own problem trying to get rid of a crazy ex  and thought at one point I was going to end up spending a night in jail and a lot of money on a lawyer. 

They'd better go after her, not only did she cost the Crowns a s**tload of money, she's robbed the poor sob of a year of his life, and probably a lot more than that in the long-run. He is also owed some hefty compensation in my mind.


----------



## ModlrMike (6 Dec 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> He is also owed some hefty compensation in my mind.



By her, I hope. It reads like the Crown acted with due diligence and in good faith. Just the same, I wager we'll all pay for this one.


----------



## GAP (6 Dec 2011)

This was on tape was it not?


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Dec 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> This was on tape was it not?





> At Stanikzy's trial, his lawyer, Stuart Konyer, argued the audio recording was simply Stanikzy acting out his part in some role-playing instigated by the woman who went to police.



I'm starting to think not.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (7 Dec 2011)

So was this just a case of hell hath no fury?


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Dec 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> So was this just a case of hell hath no fury?



Seems a little extreme.  I'm thinking some kind of personality disorder.  But who knows?   :dunno:


----------



## FlyingDutchman (7 Dec 2011)

What ever her motivation was, I think it had to be extreme for her accusations.


----------



## ballz (7 Dec 2011)

Personality disorder is right, and an extreme one. It's a case of hell hath no fury like crazy b*tch who should be locked up.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Dec 2011)

None of you have the facts.

Let's quit trying everyone in the media shall we, and wait to see what the authorities decide.

If people are just going to run around making wild accusations on speculation, we'll just shut the thread down.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

